# HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GSA-H60L driver for win 7



## caner000 (Mar 12, 2008)

where can i find HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GSA-H60L driver update for win 7?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I presume that this is your DVD drive. As such there's no drivers for it - the drivers are run by the controller on the motherboard. To update them, update your motherboard/chipset drivers.


----------



## l_b_rex (Jun 4, 2007)

Windows loads the driver on boot automatically. There are no updates for optical drivers, however there may be a firmware update. The drive would have came with a cd and you should've installed the update software from it and it will prompt you when there is an update for the drive. If you did not install the cd I recommend doing so.

If the drive was preinstalled by a company like dell, or hp than you need to go to that companies website and search for drivers and software for the model of your computer. It will show all updates that are for your system.

By the way, most Vista driver updates will work with Windows 7.


----------



## win7dan (Aug 10, 2010)

Tanton.Q: This is a known issue.
Tanton.Q: This is caused when the registry files related to the cd/dvd device are corrupted.
Tanton.Q: Deleting the entries will resolve the issue.
Tanton.Q: I will provide you a web link from where you can download and install the patch to resolve the issue.
Tanton.Q: The web link is 
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/reg/cd_restore.reg
Tanton.Q: The above-mentioned URL will take you to a non-HP Web site. HP does not control and is not responsible for information outside of the HP Web site.
Tanton.Q: Copy the web link and open it in a new browser.
Tanton.Q: This is a direct download web link.
Tanton.Q: Please save the file on the desktop when prompted.
Tanton.Q: Let me know once you are done.
andrew levy: saved it
Tanton.Q: Thank you very much.
Tanton.Q: Please double click on the downloaded patch to start the installation and complete it.
andrew levy: It installed
Tanton.Q: Thank you very much.
Tanton.Q: Now go back to the device manager window.
andrew levy: im there
Tanton.Q: Right click on "HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GSA-H60L ATA Device" and click uninstall.
andrew levy: did it
Tanton.Q: Click on Action on the menu bar and click Scan for hardware changes.


----------

